# what happened to droidhive?



## chefb

When you go to the site I sends you to godaddy. com???


----------



## PonsAsinorem

chefb said:


> When you go to the site I sends you to godaddy. com???


Just tried and it worked for me. Temp error or is it still down for you?


----------



## bigmook

someone is hacking it....theory's personal computers ,his twitter(posting things about buying iPhones) oh and trying to get into his personal bank accounts. I read all of this off of twitter. it is just sad it looks like and to an era because either someone is jealous or just a worthless excuse for a human. he gives us things for free and people still whine about Kangs .for gods sake all of android is supposed to be a community of colaberation. there are always a few that ruin it all.


----------



## ronns81

Not good. I hope everything turns out ok. That site is one of the few (3) I follow on a regular basis.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook

dhacker didn't sound too positive on his twitter feed about it. I know its not working in tapatalk


----------



## wizayne

bigmook said:


> dhacker didn't sound too positive on his twitter feed about it. I know its not working in tapatalk


 bet it's that douche bag droidian look what he did to all those bad ass threads..biscuit face mofo shit for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

ronns81 said:


> Not good. I hope everything turns out ok. That site is one of the few (3) I follow on a regular basis.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yep ...+1 on that!


----------



## blaineevans

Hopefully DT got accused of kanging, couldn't handle it, and quit again.

Yeah, I said it. Come and get me DT groupies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24andrewd

Wow wish him the best. Used all theory ROMs on my thunderbolt all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDoctor

The main site is down but there's a functioning mirror at http://droidhive.us.to/ . Looks like they're still attempting to get everything ironed out.


----------



## cubsfan187

His personal email got hacked and the same with the site. He's working on getting it fixed today. Hopefully the loser ass hackers didn't get his personal info. Nice to see the concern from some members though.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Why do people feel the need to post about other sites? If they don't want to use our site why post about their site here?


----------



## nexusorbust

Probably because the same reason post about your site on others. Options. If you have the best product, people will use it? Why be so afraid of competition. Android is an open source operating system. Every ROM on any site has something in it that is "kanged," and to act like it does it is asinine. Why are people on this site so scared of people talking about other sites? That is the better question. People on the hive do not talk sh*t when people post links to other sites over there, yet let someone mention another site here and everyone gets all butthurt about it. What is the point?


----------



## NatemZ

Mustang302LX said:


> Why do people feel the need to post about other sites? If they don't want to use our site why post about their site here?


Especially when a site owner clearly has stated he wants nothing to do with us. Why do we have be so accommodating to him? No need for any of the staff here to walk on egg shells to prevent hurting DT's followers' feelings.

If anything gets too rough in this thread we will take the appropriate action. But it is in the off-topic section so rules are a little more lax in here


----------



## gb714us

Mustang302LX said:


> Why do people feel the need to post about other sites? If they don't want to use our site why post about their site here?


why should we be tied to one site? personally i use both. we shouldnt be tied down just one site.. that like saying to stick to an iphone if you have a mac book.. makes no sense.i flash stuff from both sites and use both consistantly.


----------



## Mustang302LX

nexusorbust said:


> Probably because the same reason post about your site on others. Options. If you have the best product, people will use it? Why be so afraid of competition. Android is an open source operating system. Every ROM on any site has something in it that is "kanged," and to act like it does it is asinine. Why are people on this site so scared of people talking about other sites? That is the better question. People on the hive do not talk sh*t when people post links to other sites over there, yet let someone mention another site here and everyone gets all butthurt about it. What is the point?


Who is scared of other sites? Who said not to use other sites or whatever ROMs you want? I personally am sick of hearing how "Rootz sucks" and "Don't post my stuff at Rootz or I'll ban you" yet users come here and complain about stuff. Keep other sites drama away from here is the point.

Also there are links on here to XDA and many other sites whos owners don't talk constant trash on Rootz.


----------



## nexusorbust

gb714us said:


> why should we be tied to one site? personally i use both. we shouldnt be tied down just one site.. that like saying to stick to an iphone if you have a mac book.. makes no sense.i flash stuff from both sites and use both consistantly.


It is funny because when people post links to things they found over here or at XDA, he does not complain, or take them down, or run his mouth. He lets people do what they want so long as they do not bash other users. Hell people have even gone so far as to continually rant about another site and they end up losing their membership at the hive because he is not down with it... Find it funny that this site is so anti other sites. A lot of people from the hive use this site as well as xda...


----------



## Mustang302LX

nexusorbust said:


> It is funny because when people post links to things they found over here or at XDA, he does not complain, or take them down, or run his mouth. He lets people do what they want so long as they do not bash other users. Hell people have even gone so far as to continually rant about another site and they end up losing their membership at the hive because he is not down with it... Find it funny that this site is so anti other sites. A lot of people from the hive use this site as well as xda...


No but if people post his links here he get's all mad and starts on his anti-Rootz compain. That's cool though huh? Heaven forbid we don't want his drama spilling over here. Oh hey look it already has. For the record the drama started before myself or any other mod posted in here. Since this post started we have had 2 reported posts from this very thread.


----------



## nexusorbust

Mustang302LX said:


> Who is scared of other sites? Who said not to use other sites or whatever ROMs you want? I personally am sick of hearing how "Rootz sucks" and "Don't post my stuff at Rootz or I'll ban you" yet users come here and complain about stuff. Keep other sites drama away from here is the point.
> 
> Also there are links on here to XDA and many other sites whos owners don't talk constant trash on Rootz.


He doesn't post things about Rootz sucks on his site actually. He does simply ask for his ROMs not to be posted anywhere outside his forum, which is his right to do. But the drama goes both ways man is all I am saying. Anytime someone mentions the hive over here, there are three admins or mods up their arse about it. When someone mentions Rootz over there, no one says anything.


----------



## Fusi0n

This is the exact reason why DT left and founded the hive. Android is supposed to be a fun mod, and a community for us all to hang out. Instead, its full of bullish*t politics, and people who are out to start arguments. How about we all just get along? I mean a beef between android modding forums? How dumb does that sound?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

nexusorbust said:


> He doesn't post things about Rootz sucks on his site actually. He does simply ask for his ROMs not to be posted anywhere outside his forum, which is his right to do. But the drama goes both ways man is all I am saying. Anytime someone mentions the hive over here, there are three admins or mods up their arse about it. When someone mentions Rootz over there, no one says anything.


I can tell you for 100% FACT I have seen those comments with my own eyes.


----------



## gb714us

NatemZ said:


> Especially when a site owner clearly has stated he wants nothing to do with us. Why do we have be so accommodating to him? No need for any of the staff here to walk on egg shells to prevent hurting DT's followers' feelings.
> 
> If anything gets too rough in this thread we will take the appropriate action. But it is in the off-topic section so rules are a little more lax in here


technically this is an offtopic thread. you guys arent accommodating anything. he made his own site and is successful . those who go who go on his site do it willingly. not because we hate rootz or anything but because of Android. open source. everyone is making it seem like they cant touch anyones stuff.


----------



## SpinningHook

Android "community."

Heh.


----------



## nexusorbust

Mustang302LX said:


> I can tell you for 100% FACT I have seen those comments with my own eyes.


Just like I can tell you for 100% fact that those comments have been said one time by him when this site closed down peoples threads and turned it into a bash thread on the hive. However, when users have mentioned anything negative about this site, they have been warned to stop before they were banned. He does not use his site as a Bash Rootz forum. But as usual, the mods on this site are so full of themselves there is no point. Now I remember why I hardly use this forum... Good day man.. I am not going to continue the unnecessary drama either


----------



## NatemZ

Its amazing that we are the bad guys lol.

I wish I had that post from the hive where he said he didnt want anything of his posted at that shitty site(Rootz). But yet he never talks bad about Rootz. Its all cool guys.

Rootz is here and we support the Developers that we have. If you don't like the way things are done, well, sorry. We do allow people to post xda links or any other site for that matter. But yes, DT has alienated himself from us and made it clear that he wants no part of RW. So we are no longer allowing the forums to be spammed with hive stuff.

But, this is in the off-topic section. Where it belongs.


----------



## gb714us

Mustang302LX said:


> I can tell you for 100% FACT I have seen those comments with my own eyes.


this is the internet. its hard to believe you.

honestly i dont see what big deal is here. guy asked a question and the mods here pounce immediately. you guys are bashing him and his site for what reason?


----------



## NatemZ

gb714us said:


> this is the internet. its hard to believe you.
> 
> honestly i dont see what big deal is here. guy asked a question and the mods here pounce immediately. you guys are bashing him and his site for what reason?


No one pounced. The thread got reported multiple times. We are just having a little off topic chat.


----------



## nexusorbust

That is exactly what most people here are talking about man. This thread gets reported because the word hive is in it. You want to talk about how someone alienated themselves from this site, so you do not want things about him posted here, yet MOD's here have seen things on his site with their own eyes? Why are you on his site if you do not want anything to do with him? And so someone posts a simple thread asking about why a site is down, and users report it multiple times? What are we in, kindergarten... Many people here need to grow up


----------



## Mustang302LX

gb714us said:


> That is exactly what most people here are talking about man. This thread gets reported because the word hive is in it. You want to talk about how someone alienated themselves from this site, so you do not want things about him posted here, yet MOD's here have seen things on his site with their own eyes? Why are you on his site if you do not want anything to do with him? And so someone posts a simple thread asking about why a site is down, and users report it multiple times? What are we in, kindergarten... Many people here need to grow up


I have been to his site a handful of times when users tell us what is being said about us. So of course I'm going to verify it as truth before believing someone.


----------



## FranzVz

It's a sad dark day. I hope everything turns out okay.

Droidhive was the only place that support the newest gen of Motorola phones (D3, D4, Razr, Bionic) as consistent as possible, with quality ROMs.

I hope they come back okay. dhacker is the man.


----------



## gb714us

reported for what? if a mod is doing anything in this thread its to make sure it doesnt get out of hand. if anything gets out of hand then you might aswell blame mustang for starting the negativity in here. guy asked question. got it answered but the thread continued by mods? and little insults?


----------



## NatemZ

nexusorbust said:


> That is exactly what most people here are talking about man. This thread gets reported because the word hive is in it. You want to talk about how someone alienated themselves from this site, so you do not want things about him posted here, yet MOD's here have seen things on his site with their own eyes? Why are you on his site if you do not want anything to do with him? And so someone posts a simple thread asking about why a site is down, and users report it multiple times? What are we in, kindergarten... Many people here need to grow up


Both reports were done by people supporting DT in this very thread. So there is no reason to get bent.

Honestly I don't see why everyone is dragging this out. Discuss the hive issue. We don't care. It's fine I promise.

But every time you quote me and start up again I have to respond lol

Have a nice day sir


----------



## Mustang302LX

gb714us said:


> Both reports were done by people supporting DT in this very thread. So there is no reason to get bent.
> 
> Honestly I don't see why everyone is dragging this out. Discuss the hive issue. We don't care. It's fine I promise.
> 
> But every time you quote me and start up again I have to respond lol
> 
> Have a nice day sir


lol the only reason I'm still around as well


----------



## nexusorbust

Anyways, to get back off-topic, the FBI cyber crimes unit is investigating the situation over at the Hive. Hopefully whoever did it gets theirs. But I really cannot stand the stench of arrogance that is continuous on this site. I have had my daily limit.


----------



## blaineevans

Why was my post deleted?

DT is a douchebag. And if he can't handle someone throwing insults (not to say that my first post was insulting, just opinion) at him over the internet, than he shouldn't be here.



nexusorbust said:


> Anyways, to get back off-topic, the FBI cyber crimes unit is investigating the situation over at the Hive. Hopefully whoever did it gets theirs. But I really cannot stand the stench of arrogance that is continuous on this site. I have had my daily limit.


Thank god our tax money is going to good use!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary

I love you all. Hope things work out and justice is served 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer

This thread was the highlight of my day dont stop now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729

Lol the FBI I realize they have dedicated computer crimes guys but with all of the unsolved crimes going on now I doubt there dropping what there doing and are all over the droidhive hacking case. I do hope they catch who did it though that's not cool whether you like the guy or not.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrimeDirective

Im gonna take responsibility for the last volly of insults towards root wiki at the hive. I'm STILL on moderator que and am not allowed to share here despite being on vanir and contributing to other developers on this site and others. About a month or two ago I got tossed out of here for putting swype in my ROM I insighted a bit of a riot. It was a very noob thing to do of me and I didn't really understand or appreciate how android works as a community yet. Water under the bridge though. As far as DT bashing the rootz: with very few exceptions directed towards individual devs and not sites he does not. He actually tells users to stop the bashing if hes around for it. He does make it known how he doesn't want to share on any other site. It makes sense if he's trying to run his own forum. Obviously there's a vendetta out there but I can't imagine its deserved.


----------



## redoregon

droidrage729 said:


> Lol the FBI I realize they have dedicated computer crimes guys but with all of the unsolved crimes going on now I doubt there dropping what there doing and are all over the droidhive hacking case. I do hope they catch who did it though that's not cool whether you like the guy or not.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


The 'hive they may or may not care about, but the cracker POS also attempted to hit his bank accounts. THAT will get you into a world of hurt real quick, and deservedly so. Some little prick's probably going to be getting real close with some large hairy guys with a taste for geeks in the not too distant future.


----------



## MFD00M

redoregon said:


> The 'hive they may or may not care about, but the cracker POS also attempted to hit his bank accounts. THAT will get you into a world of hurt real quick, and deservedly so. Some little prick's probably going to be getting real close with some large hairy guys with a taste for geeks in the not too distant future.


haha, why am i picturing the movie half baked??

Nasty Nate is gonna want his cocktail, FRUIT. Squirel Master isn't gonne be there next time!


----------



## MFD00M

DT owns the hive and doesn't allow his users to bash other sites or devs, even ones he himself doesn't like. Going as far as threatening to ban people for it, that should say something imo.

Im surprised this thread wasn't shut down and deleted for even mentioning anything DT or hive related.


----------



## brkshr

NatemZ said:


> Its amazing that we are the bad guys lol.
> 
> I wish I had that post from the hive where he said he didnt want anything of his posted at that shitty site(Rootz). But yet he never talks bad about Rootz. Its all cool guys.
> 
> Rootz is here and we support the Developers that we have. If you don't like the way things are done, well, sorry. We do allow people to post xda links or any other site for that matter. But yes, DT has alienated himself from us and made it clear that he wants no part of RW. So we are no longer allowing the forums to be spammed with hive stuff.
> 
> But, this is in the off-topic section. Where it belongs.


The only post I saved from him










... and the post he didn't like, just linked back to his thread on his site.


----------



## jr313

Bwahahahahaha. DEVIL MAN! Lmmfao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M

brkshr said:


> The only post I saved from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the post he didn't like, just linked back to his thread on his site.


I fail to see the problem in that post. Just like any other dev, here or anywhere else. If thats your rom, you should have the ultimate say on where its posted.

He made it clear what he does and doesnt like or want posted. And that's his opinion. He doesn't go around deleting threads at the hive bc someone even mentions rootz or xda. That's just childish and silly. He won't even let anyone else bash other sites or devs.

Honeslty, I could care less. I won't stop coming to Rootz because the meanies at the hive dont like it. And vise versa. I tend to post more at the hive because it is much more lax and easy going. I'm not worried about getting banned or scolded because i made an off topic post, or mention that im using a different devs rom.


----------



## droidrage729

redoregon said:


> The 'hive they may or may not care about, but the cracker POS also attempted to hit his bank accounts. THAT will get you into a world of hurt real quick, and deservedly so. Some little prick's probably going to be getting real close with some large hairy guys with a taste for geeks in the not too distant future.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

I totally agree whether you like the guy or not that's just not right. He has a family and children too. I'm looking beyond ROMs and cell phone politics too but no one deserves to have stuff stolen from them.


----------



## brkshr

MFD00M said:


> I fail to see the problem in that post. Just like any other dev, here or anywhere else. If thats your rom, you should have the ultimate say on where its posted.


No real problem... that just proves that he does not want anything of his posted or talked about elsewhere. Someone posted a link to DTs site saying how good his ROM is & the guy gets yelled at for it? By DTs logic, should Droid Life not post about his ROMs, or is his problem with someone posting on Rootz about his ROM? Why does DT have to be a dick & immediately jump to ultimatums to the guy. Why not be civil & ask the guy to take it down because that is not what he wants? I'm pretty sure we can all figure out who the "if I wanted to join the trolling popularity fucking fund raising on other sites I would" comment was made towards.

DT needs to smoke a J & chill the hell out! He gets butt hurt too easily.

Edit: now if the guy posted a download link or something, I would understand DT getting pissed. The guy was just trying to spread the word about DTs awesome ROM & he gets crapped on. I don't really care if anyone here does or doesn't like DT. To each there own. I don't, so I choose to not support him in any way.

Edit edit: & no I don't think it's right he got hacked, but that's what happens you don't show others respect. You stand the chance of pissing off the wrong guy.


----------



## TheNeighbor

DT use to post on XDA and he use to post right here on Rootz. He left for his own reasons and his own beliefs and he started his own thing, his way. Ok so what he shared an opinion of another site with his users. That's his right. Fact is, he doesn't allow the bashing of other sites by his users on the Hive. We flash shit and hang out. We help each other. All I see over here half the time are people waiting and preying on the first person to ask a "stupid question". Sure we might let someone know that your answer is found back a page but we still give an answer. Some people around here are so damn serious all the time. This use to be my go to site and then you have up and coming devs getting put on some probation for what? Because he didn't know the ins and outs of the community and swype was included in the rom? OMG - serious violation im going to publicly ridicule you and put you on probation. Everyone should just lighten up a little.


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## MFD00M

brkshr said:


> No real problem... that just proves that he does not want anything of his posted or talked about elsewhere. Someone posted a link to DTs site saying how good his ROM is & the guy gets yelled at for it? By DTs logic, should Droid Life not post about his ROMs, or is his problem with someone posting on Rootz about his ROM? Why does DT have to be a dick & immediately jump to ultimatums to the guy. Why not be civil & ask the guy to take it down because that is not what he wants? I'm pretty sure we can all figure out who the "if I wanted to join the trolling popularity fucking fund raising on other sites I would" comment was made towards.
> 
> DT needs to smoke a J & chill the hell out! He gets butt hurt too easily.
> 
> Edit: now if the guy posted a download link or something, I would understand DT getting pissed. The guy was just trying to spread the word about DTs awesome ROM & he gets crapped on. I don't really care if anyone here does or doesn't like DT. To each there own. I don't, so I choose to not support him in any way.
> 
> Edit edit: & no I don't think it's right he got hacked, but that's what happens you don't show others respect. You stand the chance of pissing off the wrong guy.


Well, I don't disagree completely. But how is that any different than the mods here deleting threads and posts for even mentioning anything related to DT? It goes both ways, and people do need to just chill the f out. I can't speak for the guy, but there is obviously behind the scenes drama on both ends.


----------



## NatemZ

TheNeighbor said:


> DT use to post on XDA and he use to post right here on Rootz. He left for his own reasons and his own beliefs and he started his own thing, his way. Ok so what he shared an opinion of another site with his users. That's his right. Fact is, he doesn't allow the bashing of other sites by his users on the Hive. We flash shit and hang out. We help each other. *All I see over here half the time are people waiting and preying on the first person to ask a "stupid question"*. Sure we might let someone know that your answer is found back a page but we still give an answer. Some people around here are so damn serious all the time. This use to be my go to site and then you have up and coming devs getting put on some probation for what? Because he didn't know the ins and outs of the community and swype was included in the rom? OMG - serious violation im going to publicly ridicule you and put you on probation. Everyone should just lighten up a little.


This is just gonna happen when you have 4000+ people on a site at any given time. Xda has substantially more than that. And they tend to have a lot more flammers as well. Best thing to do is report it. PrimeD got put on probation because he got mad that we made him remove swype. I know he understands now that we were just following the rules. I saw his post above and I removed the post moderation que on his account and PM'd him. Water under the bridge now.

I agree everyone should lighten up and just enjoy life a little more. We live in a world that is going nuts. Look around, crazy stuff happens. Real life stuff. You can't even go to a movie with your kids anymore without having that little thought in the back of your mind now. "Am I gonna be safe?"

Point is, don't get upset when we remove DH links. That's the simple solution. It was made clear they are not wanted here(by DT). We are fine with that and will help remove them. Not seeing what the issue with that is. Why are we the bad guys for helping him with his request? I guess we will just have to agree to disagree. We want everyone to enjoy the stay here at Rootz.

I hope DT gets everything figured out. It's terrible that it happened to him and I hope they figure out who did it.

*group hug*


----------



## nybadboy11

I saw that it's nuts I was wondering the same thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jermaine151

TheNeighbor said:


> DT use to post on XDA and he use to post right here on Rootz. He left for his own reasons and his own beliefs and he started his own thing, his way. Ok so what he shared an opinion of another site with his users. That's his right. Fact is, he doesn't allow the bashing of other sites by his users on the Hive. We flash shit and hang out. We help each other. All I see over here half the time are people waiting and preying on the first person to ask a "stupid question". Sure we might let someone know that your answer is found back a page but we still give an answer. Some people around here are so damn serious all the time. This use to be my go to site and then you have up and coming devs getting put on some probation for what? Because he didn't know the ins and outs of the community and swype was included in the rom? OMG - serious violation im going to publicly ridicule you and put you on probation. Everyone should just lighten up a little.


I have to jump in here. The gentleman that included swype took responsibility for it. You have to understand that what you think is a small violation can get a site shut down for hosting "pirated" software. I know it seems like something small but it really isn't.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## PrimeDirective

brkshr said:


> Edit edit: & no I don't think it's right he got hacked, but that's what happens you don't show others respect. You stand the chance of pissing off the wrong guy.


You'll notice he didn't mention any forum by name. I guarantee he would have said that about some other forums too. He owns his own forum.. why on earth would you post at other ones if you owned one. Stop hating on the guy. He is pretty adamant about using his own stuff in his ROMs.. even when people offer an improvement or revision.. but he always gives credit to where the source came from. The bottom line is android and rooting has absolutely nothing to do with rules or moderators or admins or egos or crazed lemming fan bases or anything mentioned yet. Its about getting better gear on your phone and learning how to do it. A thanks is in order to forums like rootz and droidHIVE for providing the knowledge and support regardless of who doesn't like who.


----------



## MFD00M

PrimeDirective said:


> The bottom line is android and rooting has absolutely nothing to do with rules or moderators or admins or egos or crazed lemming fan bases or anything mentioned yet. Its about getting better gear on your phone and learning how to do it. A thanks is in order to forums like rootz and droidHIVE for providing the knowledge and support regardless of who doesn't like who.


well said


----------



## PrimeDirective

jermaine151 said:


> I have to jump in here. The gentleman that included swype took responsibility for it. You have to understand that what you think is a small violation can get a site shut down for hosting "pirated" software. I know it seems like something small but it really isn't.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!


I certainly know that now lol. Not trying to be the one to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## TheNeighbor

NatemZ said:


> This is just gonna happen when you have 4000+ people on a site at any given time. Xda has substantially more than that. And they tend to have a lot more flammers as well. Best thing to do is report it. PrimeD got put on probation because he got mad that we made him remove swype. I know he understands now that we were just following the rules. I saw his post above and I removed the post moderation que on his account and PM'd him. Water under the bridge now.
> 
> I agree everyone should lighten up and just enjoy life a little more. We live in a world that is going nuts. Look around, crazy stuff happens. Real life stuff. You can't even go to a movie with your kids anymore without having that little thought in the back of your mind now. "Am I gonna be safe?"
> 
> Point is, don't get upset when we remove DH links. That's the simple solution. It was made clear they are not wanted here(by DT). We are fine with that and will help remove them. Not seeing what the issue with that is. Why are we the bad guys for helping him with his request? I guess we will just have to agree to disagree. We want everyone to enjoy the stay here at Rootz.
> 
> I hope DT gets everything figured out. It's terrible that it happened to him and I hope they figure out who did it.
> 
> *group hug*


Thanks for the reply Natemz and you're right crazy world out there. Overall I think the mods here do their best to police the BS. Unfortunately egos and notoriety are really taking over. At the end of the day Google makes it all possible. I've learned a lot of useful information from this site, from XDA and from the HIVE. I personally have no ill feelings toward anything that has happened past or present. I just really appreciate the work of DT and I can't help but stick up for the guy when people bash him. I think what he has done for the community and the amount of devices he supports at once is very respectable. And you're right nobody should get mad for Mods here taking his stuff down. He did ask for it and you complied. Hopefully they find the hackers that did a number on him yesterday.


----------



## NatemZ

mdeevee said:


> Am I allowed to use that word here?


Depends....you didnt aim it at an individual, and its in off-topic lol


----------



## mdeevee

PrimeDirective said:


> You'll notice he didn't mention any forum by name. I guarantee he would have said that about some other forums too. He owns his own forum.. why on earth would you post at other ones if you owned one. Stop hating on the guy. He is pretty adamant about using his own stuff in his ROMs.. even when people offer an improvement or revision.. but he always gives credit to where the source came from. The bottom line is android and rooting has absolutely nothing to do with rules or moderators or admins or egos or crazed lemming fan bases or anything mentioned yet. Its about getting better gear on your phone and learning how to do it. A thanks is in order to forums like rootz and droidHIVE for providing the knowledge and support regardless of who doesn't like who.


Well put, DT. Fact is, I have used your ROMs, DT's ROMs, Natez Mods, and Morfic's and Franco's kernels (XDA). All of these forums have something to offer to all of us Android crackheads and I appreciate that all of them are there for us. I have been a member of the Hive from the get-go, and by and large, I have found DT to be pretty respectful of all honest DEVs and forums. He's definitely rough, but that is part of the Hive's charm and I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## mdeevee

NatemZ said:


> Depends....you didnt aim it at an individual, and its in off-topic lol


How about that fucking dork who hacked DT's accounts


----------



## cu-n-az

mdeevee said:


> Dude, it's a crime to hack the way that DT got hacked. By your logic, the girl who wears a short skirt and no panties deserved it cuz in someone's opinion, she wasn't showing respect. He may have pissed off the wrong guy, but that wrong guy should have his undoubtedly dorky ass thrown in fucking jail! Am I allowed to use that word here?


Yes, he absolutely should be in jail! When it goes beyond pissing in each other's corn flakes to the point of actual damage and accessing BANK ACCOUNT info, that's way beyond dorky pranks and well into the world of criminal behavior. Open season on cyber criminals I say. I don't know why some people want to minimize the issue when it's online. If someone stole your wallet, ATM card, and ID and tried to get at your money you would have no trouble prosecuting them, but for some reason if it's done by computer lots of folks wank to trivialize it. I call BS on that!


----------



## NatemZ

mdeevee said:


> How about that fucking dork who hacked DT's accounts


OK that made laugh haha


----------



## brkshr

TheNeighbor said:


> I just really appreciate the work of DT and I can't help but stick up for the guy when people bash him.


That's how I feel when DT bashes on rootz (whether it's spelled out or simply implied). Just sayin... it goes both ways.


----------



## nhat

mdeevee said:


> Dude, it's a crime to hack the way that DT got hacked. By your logic, the girl who wears a short skirt and no panties deserved it cuz in someone's opinion, she wasn't showing respect. He may have pissed off the wrong guy, but that wrong guy should have his undoubtedly dorky ass thrown in fucking jail! Am I allowed to use that word here?


Yes, it is a crime. Nobody is disputing that.

But we all know DT gets butthurt easily. People accuse him of kanging, he takes his toys and goes home. Every damn rom these days is a kang of something else. There's only so much you can do to a rom to differentiate it from others. If you're a dev, there's a damn good chance you're getting accused of kanging. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. Sure, he does it for his own enjoyment and to allow others to enjoy their phones more...but we all know what's going to happen. It's not the first time he's pissed someone off and it won't be the last, it's just unfortunate that he ran into someone who really didn't appreciate it and chose to let DT know. There are these types of people all over the world, so unfortunately it's on DT to change his attitude or posting his roms for public consumption.


----------



## mdeevee

nhat said:


> Yes, it is a crime. Nobody is disputing that.
> 
> But we all know DT gets butthurt easily. People accuse him of kanging, he takes his toys and goes home. Every damn rom these days is a kang of something else. There's only so much you can do to a rom to differentiate it from others. If you're a dev, there's a damn good chance you're getting accused of kanging. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. Sure, he does it for his own enjoyment and to allow others to enjoy their phones more...but we all know what's going to happen. It's not the first time he's pissed someone off and it won't be the last, it's just unfortunate that he ran into someone who really didn't appreciate it and chose to let DT know. There are these types of people all over the world, so unfortunately it's on DT to change his attitude or posting his roms for public consumption.


and it would be a serious shame and loss for the community to lose DT's ROMs and know-how. i have watched while he helped guide PD and DHO, both great budding DEVs, get them up and running. he is cantankerous, so you either like it or don't, but his ROMs and advice are a good thing for the android community and all of us should hate to lose that cuz some fucking dickhead takes out his baby-anger on the guy.


----------



## PrimeDirective

NatemZ said:


> Depends....you didnt aim it at an individual, and its in off-topic lol


lol!


----------



## PrimeDirective

I have to admit... the twitter hack was a funny read. I am girl. Buy iPhone. Whatever else lol


----------



## TheNeighbor

nhat said:


> Yes, it is a crime. Nobody is disputing that.
> 
> But we all know DT gets butthurt easily. People accuse him of kanging, he takes his toys and goes home. Every damn rom these days is a kang of something else. There's only so much you can do to a rom to differentiate it from others. If you're a dev, there's a damn good chance you're getting accused of kanging. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. Sure, he does it for his own enjoyment and to allow others to enjoy their phones more...but we all know what's going to happen. It's not the first time he's pissed someone off and it won't be the last, it's just unfortunate that he ran into someone who really didn't appreciate it and chose to let DT know. There are these types of people all over the world, so unfortunately it's on DT to change his attitude or posting his roms for public consumption.


Honestly, if I built ROMs for pleasure and had the courtesy to make them available to the public how dare someone accuse me of kanging when it's all a kang in the first place. This is known. That was someone who wanted to start drama because they felt threatened by another devs work. I would have left too. It's funny that there seems to be this grudge (per your statement) because DT chose to up and leave. The man has a family and children. The man has a life. He has the right to leave for whatever reason he wants. I don't even know why you would even use that argument. All of that went down months ago. If you don't like the rules and the policies you have two options. Quit or start your own rules and policies. DT took both. The man is an entrepreneur. You cannot hate on that.


----------



## b16

No more sexual analogies. There is a million analogies to choose from. Its offensive, I have family that has been through it.


----------



## TheNeighbor

PrimeDirective said:


> I have to admit... the twitter hack was a funny read. I am girl. Buy iPhone. Whatever else lol


www.usedcellphones.com lol, not to downplay the serious nature of the offense but definitely lightens the mood lol


----------



## redoregon

nhat said:


> It's not the first time he's pissed someone off and it won't be the last, it's just unfortunate that he ran into someone who really didn't appreciate it and chose to let DT know. There are these types of people all over the world, so unfortunately it's on DT to change his attitude or posting his roms for public consumption.


So... because someone didn't like him, and tried to destroy him, it's "on DT to change his attitude"???

Eh??

By the same token, if I'm walking down the street wearing heavy rings, and someone tries to knife me, it's on me to not wear rings????


----------



## Mustang302LX

redoregon said:


> So... because someone didn't like him, and tried to destroy him, it's "on DT to change his attitude"???
> 
> Eh??
> 
> By the same token, if I'm walking down the street wearing heavy rings, and someone tries to knife me, it's on me to not wear rings????


Exactly!! lol j/k


----------



## TheNeighbor

redoregon said:


> So... because someone didn't like him, and tried to destroy him, it's "on DT to change his attitude"???
> 
> Eh??
> 
> By the same token, if I'm walking down the street wearing heavy rings, and someone tries to knife me, it's on me to not wear rings????


Get 'em Red lol j/k. Awesome point though.


----------



## nhat

TheNeighbor said:


> So... because someone didn't like him, and tried to destroy him, it's "on DT to change his attitude"???
> 
> Eh??
> 
> By the same token, if I'm walking down the street wearing heavy rings, and someone tries to knife me, it's on me to not wear rings????


What do you think is easier to change: yourself or the behavior of others? People will always accuse him of kanging as long as he doesn't publish his source. As long as people continue to accuse him of kanging, he will continue to rub people the wrong way which only increases the chances of an encounter with someone who will escalate the situation. There's a good chance those same people will hold a grudge. Is what he's going through right now worth defending his "honor" and the integrity of his rom?

The person(s) who hacked him are all over the internet, we can't hide from them. Some will hack you just for the lulz, others will only hack you if you piss them off. So yes, it's on him to change his attitude because you can only control yourself. People get hacked on a daily basis, why put a target on your chest? He can continue to piss people off or he can ignore the accusations. I would suggest he ignore the accusations because he has more important things in life to take care of.

And your analogy makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

Edit: I don't approve of anything that's happened to him, nobody deserves that. I don't approve of the accusations either but I understand why they are lobbied at him. I also understand why someone would go so far as to hack him. DT seems smart enough to know that this will continue as long as he continues to rub people the wrong way on the internet. It doesn't make it right but that's just the way the world works these days.


----------



## brkshr

Not saying this about DT, just in general...

People will talk crap on the internet, because there is generally no repercussion. Now, see if that same person will talk crap to someones face... most of the time it's not going to happen, because there is a very real chance that you could get punched in the face.

So far, we have all just speculated that DT pissed someone off & that was payback. Even DTs followers can't deny that, that is a good possibility. So some are assuming that DT got the digital version of a punch to the face. Is it right that someone hacked him or punched him in the face. NO IT'S NOT!!!

NO ONE IS SAYING THAT IT IS RIGHT!!!

What some are saying (such as myself) is that when you going around talking crap or pissing people off (whether it is your intentions or not), your chances of getting punched in the face or hacked go up, whether it is right or not.

Again, I don't condone this hackers actions & I may not personally like DT, but I do feel for him having to deal with this!

I've said all I have to say in this thread. Have a good day!


----------



## Mustang302LX

This thread is off-topic...oh wait....









lol sorry trying to lighten the mood now since it's spiriling down.


----------



## nhat

brkshr said:


> What some are saying (such as myself) is that when you going around talking crap or pissing people off (whether it is your intentions or not), your chances of getting punched in the face or hacked go up, whether it is right or not.


It's easy to get punched in the face on the internet, it's an anonymous world. After seeing what happened to DT, I'd rather get punched in the face in real life again than get punched in the face on the internet. Can't live without my internet!


----------



## TheNeighbor

Why do you think he doesn't publish his source? I am pretty sure he does? There are other devs out there that use his stuff. Including some on this site for which I will not name names (no they are not part of the HIVE).

Edit: it's a mood point really. My intent here is not to argue with anyone. Both sides have their own reasons or what not. I'd rather just see everyone get along personally. It is what it is. I'm a DT supporter. I will also continue to check out ROMs from Rootz as well. I like Slim, I've ran BlackICE, AOKP, etc, etc. Rootz has a lot of options. We all just have our preferences.


----------



## Fusi0n

Guys need to calm the hell down. Any way you look at it, its a cell phone. Not something to get all up in arms over. Its android modding, not the next presidential election, so cool it with the politics. I mean, its a beef between two android hacking sites.... how stupid does that sound?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

The source is always CyanogenMod, AOKP, or a combination with scripts & apps. It's redundant to post source for something like that.

I'd unhack the website but I don't want the FBI to catch me paying someone else's lease.


----------



## Spotmark

Fusi0n said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Yes we do know for sure. Its been verified, so you might want to do your own checks first before running your mouth.[/background]


----------



## nhat

TheNeighbor said:


> Guys need to calm the hell down. Any way you look at it, its a cell phone. Not something to get all up in arms over. Its android modding, not the next presidential election, so cool it with the politics. I mean, its a beef between two android hacking sites.... how stupid does that sound?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly my point. I would never wish what happened to DT upon anyone, but it's the internet. It's a world where anyone can take a side and not face any repercussions. Something as trivial as a rom for a phone is enough reason for someone to attempt to ruin someone else's life.

What happened to DT didn't arise from a beef between his site and another forum, I highly doubt that. I believe it stems from a member on his site not taking kindly to his language. There are people dealing with real world shit, people just scraping by to stay alive, and kids are getting pissed off because a dev has an attitude. He shouldn't have to change his attitude but after what's happened, I think it's in his best interest to do so. Put his family first and ignore the accusations. It's not the fair solution, but it's by far the smartest move for him.


----------



## Fusi0n

Spotmark said:


> Orly?


Did you not have something more productive to say?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n

Look, whether you like rootz, or the hive, or both that's your opinion, and that's great. But remember- having an opinion is a lot like having a penis. Its normal to have one, a lot of people have one, and you can be proud of having one. Just don't wave it around in public or try to shove it down my throat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor

Based on his response in the other like thread, no. He's one of those still butt hurt about DT leaving months ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrimeDirective

I like jelly beans


----------



## Spotmark

Fusi0n said:


> Did you not have something more productive to say?


Can you be a little more holier then thou? Maybe you should practice what you preach. You tell everyone, it's just a phone, and to calm down, but you didn't mind jumping down my throat, did you? Just sayin'.


----------



## brkshr

I love lamp...


----------



## chewy74

save the drama and just give me the butta...i dont care who dishes it out, just give it to me.

...no seriously, i want it.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I love RootzWiki.


----------



## Fusi0n

Spotmark said:


> Can you be a little more holier then thou? Maybe you should practice what you preach. You tell everyone, it's just a phone, and to calm down, but you didn't mind jumping down my throat, did you? Just sayin'.


I just asked you to look around and get the facts, before making accusations and talking crap about people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151

Spotmark said:


> I just asked you to look around and get the facts, before making accusations and talking crap about people.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Let's hug it out and get our Bromance on!


----------



## SpinningHook

The internet is a vast, wondrous, and very fickle bitch.


----------



## Spotmark

Peace.


----------



## Justifi

As the OP for a thread which was deleted at rootzwiki last week because I announced the latest DT rom that included a link to where the the rom could be found, I didn't think it was fair, although I respect rootzwiki's right to do so.

I was not asked, nor did I ask anyone from the Hive to do so. I found out there was drama which included an official rootzwiki moderator slinging accusations and then deleting my post, through a member at the hive. I posted the exact same post at galaxynexus, xda, android central, and Phandroid forum without incident.

I did this because it's general rom "news" and many of us are are multiple forum/rom users. Forums are supposed to be about sharing information. It had nothing to do with politics. Yes, you can't stop what people may feel, say, or post. I do think that people who are entrusted in an official capacity to moderate a forum, should not join the mudslinging and delete the OP's thread because they don't like the subject. This is providing that the subject did not violate any rules of the forum.

This is behind the scenes drama between forums and developers. I don't believe users post and threads should be tempered with unless they are violating an officially announced rule of that forum.

I did post on the hive that I had posted the link everywhere that I frequented, including mentioning rootzwiki. DT did not reprimand me, nor asked me to remove the links that I posted. I am paraphrasing, he basically said my thread was deleted at rootzwiki because you guys don't get along. Politics!!

Why is it that rootzwiki was the only one to delete my thread? DT doesn't try to control what we share on his forum unless someone trashes another Dev or forum. DT rarely says anything negative about any other Dev or forum. He may clarify somethings he doesn't appreciate. Isn't that what we are doing here??

This particular thread has been fine in my opinion. People should be allowed to discuss what, whom, and why providing that they honor the rules of the forum that they are in.

If the authorities of this forum choose to delete threads, for political purposes, it's certainly within their rights. I liked and still like rootzwiki, it's just a shame to allow what appears to be petty behavior.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

Justifi said:


> As the OP for a thread which was deleted at rootzwiki last week because I announced the latest DT rom that included a link to where the the rom could be found, I didn't think it was fair, although I respect rootzwiki's right to do so.
> 
> I was not asked, nor did I ask anyone from the Hive to do so. I found out there was drama which included an official rootzwiki moderator slinging accusations and then deleting my post, through a member at the hive. I posted the exact same post at galaxynexus, xda, android central, and Phandroid forum without incident.
> 
> I did this because it's general rom "news" and many of us are are multiple forum/rom users. Forums are supposed to be about sharing information. It had nothing to do with politics. Yes, you can't stop what people may feel, say, or post. I do think that people who are entrusted in an official capacity to moderate a forum, should not join the mudslinging and delete the OP's thread because they don't like the subject. This is providing that the subject did not violate any rules of the forum.
> 
> This is behind the scenes drama between forums and developers. I don't believe users post and threads should be tempered with unless they are violating an officially announced rule of that forum.
> 
> I did post on the hive that I had posted the link everywhere that I frequented, including mentioning rootzwiki. DT did not reprimand me, nor asked me to remove the links that I posted. I am paraphrasing, he basically said my thread was deleted at rootzwiki because you guys don't get along. Politics!!
> 
> Why is it that rootzwiki was the only one to delete my thread? DT doesn't try to control what we share on his forum unless someone trashes another Dev or forum. DT rarely says anything negative about any other Dev or forum. He may clarify somethings he doesn't appreciate. Isn't that what we are doing here??
> 
> This particular thread has been fine in my opinion. People should be allowed to discuss what, whom, and why providing that they honor the rules of the forum that they are in.
> 
> If the authorities of this forum choose to delete threads, for political purposes, it's certainly within their rights. I liked and still like rootzwiki, it's just a shame to allow what appears to be petty behavior.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Straight from DT himself, after someone linked back to DH here on Rootz...










Edit: DT doesn't want his stuff posted here, so the Mods here are actually doing what DT wants


----------



## blaineevans

Justifi said:


> As the OP for a thread which was deleted at rootzwiki last week because I announced the latest DT rom that included a link to where the the rom could be found, I didn't think it was fair, although I respect rootzwiki's right to do so.
> 
> I was not asked, nor did I ask anyone from the Hive to do so. I found out there was drama which included an official rootzwiki moderator slinging accusations and then deleting my post, through a member at the hive. I posted the exact same post at galaxynexus, xda, android central, and Phandroid forum without incident.
> 
> I did this because it's general rom "news" and many of us are are multiple forum/rom users. Forums are supposed to be about sharing information. It had nothing to do with politics. Yes, you can't stop what people may feel, say, or post. I do think that people who are entrusted in an official capacity to moderate a forum, should not join the mudslinging and delete the OP's thread because they don't like the subject. This is providing that the subject did not violate any rules of the forum.
> 
> This is behind the scenes drama between forums and developers. I don't believe users post and threads should be tempered with unless they are violating an officially announced rule of that forum.
> 
> I did post on the hive that I had posted the link everywhere that I frequented, including mentioning rootzwiki. DT did not reprimand me, nor asked me to remove the links that I posted. I am paraphrasing, he basically said my thread was deleted at rootzwiki because you guys don't get along. Politics!!
> 
> Why is it that rootzwiki was the only one to delete my thread? DT doesn't try to control what we share on his forum unless someone trashes another Dev or forum. DT rarely says anything negative about any other Dev or forum. He may clarify somethings he doesn't appreciate. Isn't that what we are doing here??
> 
> This particular thread has been fine in my opinion. People should be allowed to discuss what, whom, and why providing that they honor the rules of the forum that they are in.
> 
> If the authorities of this forum choose to delete threads, for political purposes, it's certainly within their rights. I liked and still like rootzwiki, it's just a shame to allow what appears to be petty behavior.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can tell you that the LAST time someone posted something of DT's on this forum, he threw a bitch fit and threatened to ban anyone from "the hive" if they attempted to do the same thing. I'm not saying he didn't get over it, but honestly the way he went about it was childish.

I don't like DT. He lacks professionalism. This isn't always a bad thing, but the extent that he takes it to just leads me to believe that if I met him face to face, I still wouldn't like him.

I know developers do this in their spare time as a hobby, and that they don't all need to be professionals. But when you bitch, moan, flame, and result to name calling when someone tried to SPREAD your work, you're obviously a douchebag.

That's not really why I don't like him though, I have no respect for anyone that gets accused of anything as minor (in the broad sense) as kanging, cries about it, quits/leaves/disappears, only to come back a month later. Just makes you look like a vagina.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justifi

blaineevans said:


> Just makes you look like a vagina.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hey!! 
I got one of those and it's not a bad thing to have.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor

Justifi said:


> Hey!!
> I got one of those and it's not a bad thing to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not a bad thing to get either 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

Its starting to feel like an AIM chatroom in here...


----------



## chewy74

Mmmm vagina.



Justifi said:


> Not a bad thing to get either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16

brkshr said:


>


I will go ahead and say something... enough bickering.

In Layman's term, I don't give a shit. This post above... well it's kinda... (insert adjective). Definitely isn't the first time I have seen something like this, last time I checked a thread regarding us, it looked like a Sizzlers in New Jersey, full of fistpumps and orange duckfaces.

Did he in fact get hacked? I don't know, I know I got done in for around $4,000 back in March, but oh well, no one would care so I kept my mouth shut. We are in a dev/hacking community, expect the worst and hope for the best.

Banning IP's for posting somewhere else? No comment there, doors are open here. If he doesn't want it posted elsewhere then oh well, we respect peoples personal space and wishes. Regardless of mindless bashing against us.

Some people think most of us mods/admin are assholes, you are entitled to an opinion, will I give a shit? Most likely not unless it violates my leadership traits I carry over from the Marine Corps. Look up JJDIDTIEBUCKLE, it will make you a better human being. That being said, the mod team here is small, we don't need a mod for every single thread/subforum like other places, so for the most part you should be happy we all know what the hell each other are doing in the community. Nothing to hide here, enjoy the site, if it isn't your flavor, press Command+Q or Alt+F4 and be done with it.

His site is back up, I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing, depends on what person you are in the previous 100+ posts, but none of that matters, enjoy what you are given and keep the shitty remarks some of you had to say to each other to yourselves.



> *PRIMEDIRECTIVE: *Our prime directive is to make sure the right thing is done for the most part, Mr. Droid Theory didn't (clearly didn't) want his work posted here.


Now I am going to proverbially jam my thumb right back up my ass and go back to work.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Justifi

b16 said:


> Now I am going to proverbially jam my thumb right back up my ass and go back to work.
> 
> Have a nice day.


LOL!

Thanks for allowing me to say, what I had to say, although I didn't tow the party line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M

blaineevans said:


> ...and result to name calling when someone tried to SPREAD your work,
> 
> you're obviously a douchebag.
> 
> Just makes you look like a vagina.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Interesting...


----------



## jermaine151

b16 said:


> I will go ahead and say something... enough bickering.
> 
> In Layman's term, I don't give a shit. This post above... well it's kinda... (insert adjective). Definitely isn't the first time I have seen something like this, last time I checked a thread regarding us, it looked like a Sizzlers in New Jersey, full of fistpumps and orange duckfaces.
> 
> Did he in fact get hacked? I don't know, I know I got done in for around $4,000 back in March, but oh well, no one would care so I kept my mouth shut. We are in a dev/hacking community, expect the worst and hope for the best.
> 
> Banning IP's for posting somewhere else? No comment there, doors are open here. If he doesn't want it posted elsewhere then oh well, we respect peoples personal space and wishes. Regardless of mindless bashing against us.
> 
> Some people think most of us mods/admin are assholes, you are entitled to an opinion, will I give a shit? Most likely not unless it violates my leadership traits I carry over from the Marine Corps. Look up JJDIDTIEBUCKLE, it will make you a better human being. That being said, the mod team here is small, we don't need a mod for every single thread/subforum like other places, so for the most part you should be happy we all know what the hell each other are doing in the community. Nothing to hide here, enjoy the site, if it isn't your flavor, press Command+Q or Alt+F4 and be done with it.
> 
> His site is back up, I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing, depends on what person you are in the previous 100+ posts, but none of that matters, enjoy what you are given and keep the shitty remarks some of you had to say to each other to yourselves.
> 
> Now I am going to proverbially jam my thumb right back up my ass and go back to work.
> 
> Have a nice day.


That's My Bro right there! I am 150% behind what he said.

<-- Desert Shield / Desert Storm Veteran. U.S. Army

Edit: I want to elaborate and show my human side. I don't have ANY problem with DT. I follow him on Twitter. I think he puts out a lot of roms. I don't agree with the theming but that's my right. WE DO NOT stop anyone from talking about his site and this thread is proof of that. We only get rid of the posts that will bother the masses of our great community. We love you guys and gals and just want everyone to be comfy here. You get it?


----------



## b16

jermaine151 said:


> That's My Bro right there! I am 150% behind what he said.
> 
> <-- Desert Shield / Desert Storm Veteran. U.S. Army
> 
> Edit: I want to elaborate and show my human side. I don't have ANY problem with DT. I follow him on Twitter. I think he puts out a lot of roms. I don't agree with the theming but that's my right. WE DO NOT stop anyone from talking about his site and this thread is proof of that. We only get rid of the posts that will bother the masses of our great community. We love you guys and gals and just want everyone to be comfy here. You get it?


Hooah! Hoorah!


----------



## bobthebob

well - his site is down *again* - whatever someone thinks about him personally etc I think it's bullshit that someone is out there DoS attacking him or what have you. not pointing any fingers here for sure... I'm just posting here because this is where the thread is at the moment and I'd like to make a statement.


----------



## chefb

This is the only thread that I have posted that lasted so long its to bad it had to do with the events or mishaps of DT And the gang??? Any word of the shut down this time?


----------



## bboyairwreck

When I go to droidhive.com it redirects to godaddy.com. I'm gonna assume that they just haven't paid for their timely domain service possibly?

Went to twitter to check Droidth3ory to confirm this but when I click on his twitter handle, twitter tells me the account no longer exist.

Anyone else getting the same things or know more info about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vigos

I'm getting the same. My first thought was that Droidth3ory got hacked again...


----------



## vigos

his twitter account doesnt exist anymore so probably another hack?


----------



## AndroidChakra

NatemZ said:


> Both reports were done by people supporting DT in this very thread. So there is no reason to get bent.
> 
> Honestly I don't see why everyone is dragging this out. Discuss the hive issue. We don't care. It's fine I promise.
> 
> But every time you quote me and start up again I have to respond lol
> 
> Have a nice day sir


I just like it when you respond so I quoted you.


----------



## sonofskywalker3

It's back up now


----------



## bboyairwreck

sonofskywalker3 said:


> It's back up now


Errrrr...
Not on my end. Both are still down for me.
https://twitter.com/droidth3ory
http://www.droidhive.com/


----------



## chewy74

edit, it appears to be residual effects from the last hacking incident relating to go.daddy


----------



## Obsidian

http://droidhive.us.to/forums/index.php?/topic/1591-Root/Roms/Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/Guides/SafeStrap/BootStrap/***All-Download-Links-in-OP-Updated-Daily***(Formerly-What's-in-Dev)

There

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

http://droidhive.us.to/forums/


----------



## Obsidian

Also if you need the rombot link I can provide it... don't freak out people


----------



## SSMayNV

Fbi, yeah that b.s. Whatever damage was done surely didn't meet their threshold.


----------



## akademix

Seems like somebody knew DT was going to be away and hacked again.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

akademix said:


> Seems like somebody knew DT was going to be away and hacked again.


An inside job, perhaps? And the plot thickens.


----------



## razz1

Obsidian said:


> Also if you need the rombot link I can provide it... don't freak out people


OOOO MMMM GGGG!!!!!! Lol

48656C70206D6521


----------



## wiiareonfire

Obsidian said:


> Also if you need the rombot link I can provide it... don't freak out people


And what might that link be? The one on the website is broken, surprise surprise.


----------



## nodixe

So what is the link?

SCH i400->MB810->XT862 sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shobon

http://droidhive.us.to/forums

http://rombot.us.to


----------



## BradM23

Does anyone know happened with Droidth3ory? I know he had a medicle issue about a month ago, but since then he had been active on his webpage droidhive and Twitter. After that his accounts kept getting hacked, however his twitter is now inactive and the droidhive sends you to godaddy web service site.

I am just hoping that he is OK. If anyone has any info it would be great to share with the community in case anyone else is concerned like myself.

Thanks


----------



## thesoldier

Last I heard he wanted nothing to do with Rootz, since he thinks we aren't good enough for his ROM(s), I don't bother going to his site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm

This thread's going to go over well.


----------



## mcp770

Tapatalk took me to droidhive just fine.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Wrong site, wrong section, wrong topic.


----------



## brkshr

Wrong section. This is where you want to be

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31048-what-happened-to-droidhive/


----------



## nybadboy11

Some assholes without life's are doing it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat

It's a good possibility that he took his toys and went home again. Not the first and won't be the last time.


----------



## poontab

Beats audio threads merged.


----------



## TragicRemedy

I have nothing personal against the guy, much respect, he has contributed a shit load to the community. Waaaaayyyyy more then I ever will.

But back when he was making bionic roms I saw some posts from him that were pretty ... drama queen... is the best I can describe it.

I think he does come off as an ass some times even though he might not mean to. His ego might not be helping much either ;-).


----------



## poontab

Domain for sale.

http://www.sedo.com/search/details.php4?language=us&domain=droidhive.com&partnerid=55490&origin=partner

Silly 1337 hackers


----------



## SpinningHook

He did recently close a thread in disgust over there in response to how people were behaving. This could be related to that and the previous incident.


----------



## skynet11

Whatever tools they used to hack the site infringed on Apple patents. They'll be sued any day now


----------



## jellybellys

poontab said:


> Domain for sale.
> 
> http://www.sedo.com/...&origin=partner
> 
> Silly 1337 hackers


totally want to buy it and redirect everyone to RootzWiki.


----------



## poontab

jellybellys said:


> totally want to buy it and redirect everyone to RootzWiki.


given this threads existence I wouldn't object. Probably trying to sell for way more than it's worth.


----------



## whiskerz

He's back on Twitter, and he's not very happy about the website. He claims the website was hacked, and he was banned. This should settle the dispute.


----------



## poontab

It's for sale. The host moved domains because... well why would you stay when it's for sale? Maybe the FBI will stop them.


----------



## chefb

OK.....so here is my input.......fail. ugh


----------



## TheNeighbor

He is starting a new site per his Twitter.


----------



## nhat

TheNeighbor said:


> He is starting a new site per his Twitter.


Hopefully, for his benefit, he's changed his attitude because that's the only thing that'll prevent this from happening again. It can only escalate if he continues to behave in the manner he has. It went from taking his toys and going home to getting hacked. What's next?


----------



## solongthemer

nhat said:


> Hopefully, for his benefit, he's changed his attitude because that's the only thing that'll prevent this from happening again. It can only escalate if he continues to behave in the manner he has. It went from taking his toys and going home to getting hacked. What's next?


atta boy.. Beat that dead horse even deader mmm hmm! Yee doggy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor

nhat said:


> Hopefully, for his benefit, he's changed his attitude because that's the only thing that'll prevent this from happening again. It can only escalate if he continues to behave in the manner he has. It went from taking his toys and going home to getting hacked. What's next?


This topic has been beaten to death and I can assure you that most users here are completely uninterested in revisiting it. I don't follow him because I like or dislike his attitude. Frankly I could care less. He puts out quality ROMs and I flash them. I have no personal feelings invested in this as it seems you do. This is about Android and enjoying its endless possibilities.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrightperspective

_"DT has an attitude and needs to change or..." _

(Now, in the voice of The Rock) IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE HAS AN ATTITUDE! The fact of the matter is this. You come onto this Rootz board crying like a baby who got her Raggedy Ann doll stolen and your momma just ran off with the new guy running Apple. If you have beef with someone, pull up your pantyhose, lace up your cowgirl boots and address it directly with that person. Because in the real world, young lady, nobody likes a milk drinking sissy that walks around crying like a cat in heat. If you like his Roms, flash em. If you don't, then know your role and shut your mouth! IF YOU SMEL-L-L-L-L-L-L-L WHAT THE ROCK...IS COOKIN!

(FYI-don't take me so seriously)


----------



## imperivm

wrightperspective said:


> _"DT has an attitude and needs to change or..." _
> 
> (Now, in the voice of The Rock) IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE HAS AN ATTITUDE! The fact of the matter is this. You come onto this Rootz board crying like a baby who got her Raggedy Ann doll stolen and your momma just ran off with the new guy running Apple. If you have beef with someone, pull up your pantyhose, lace up your cowgirl boots and address it directly with that person. Because in the real world, young lady, nobody likes a milk drinking sissy that walks around crying like a cat in heat. If you like his Roms, flash em. If you don't, then know your role and shut your mouth! IF YOU SMEL-L-L-L-L-L-L-L WHAT THE ROCK...IS COOKIN!


Ok


----------



## thegratefuldead

Haha

Sent from my GNex-Slim Bean 2.0.1


----------

